# Think local CCG has changed criteria from FSH to AMH



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hey hey  . Today I had my first appointment having been referred by the gp. The appointment itself was pretty boring, as it was mainly same old questions, but at least the fertility nurse was nice. I've been reffered for an overian scan and for tubes to be checked. I asked her if they would re-test my FSH level (as it was 10.5 just over funding criteria, 6 months ago). She said she had already spoken to the fertility doctor regarding the out of date result, who said not to bother and instead, send me to get my AMH tested on the NHS. Apparently the test is being offered on the NHS from the 1st November! Good job I didn't, book myself for £500 private overian testing!

I was surprised as this test had not been offered to me in the past. I had the test minutes later. When I got home, I began to frantically google "Brighton and Hove CCG AMH" and came across some minutes from a CCG meeting held last year.

It states that AMH is to be considered as funding criteria in 2015. (FSH to still be tested in lead up). The level needs to be 5.4> apparenlty, but not sure, as this was before the new criteria was ruled out, and some people had raised that this number is too low (which was to be looked at from what I can gather). 

So...Part of me is hopeful that I might come out better with this number...part of me is freaking out about it...bloody tests!

Also, what is a 5.4> AMH? Low, high, average??

Thanks xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

A big thing with AMH is that it's dependant on other factors, and mainly used as an indicator of expected response to stimulation drugs. 5.4 for someone in their early 20s would be considered low, but for someone in their late 30s it wouldn't necessarily be a bad result (although at the most basic AMH chart would class it as low). I think if they are judging viability on AMH then 5.4 is actually a little high, ladies with results of 2 or under are often considered low, but can still get success with treatment, especially with more modern methods like mild/natural IVF (although this is not done on the NHS at the moment). More eggs doesn't always mean more success with IVF.

The best thing if you are worried is to call/email the CCG and get a response from them in writing.

Good luck   

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My CCG use FSH and AMH

AMH has to be over 2/ FSH under 10 

I lost funding when my FSH went to 23, was AMH was 2.2 x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for the responces ladies   

Cloudy- Hmmm...yep, that makes sence. As with everything, TCC, all things are relevant. And you have advised me to contact my CCG before...I aplear to have been resisting   Not sure if it's cos I'm nervous or in some ways, don't wanna know...which is silly as not knowing drives me loopy too. But yes. I will email them tomorrow. Will find out one day or another and better informed and worried than worried and not informed for sure! 

Thanks lovely!! Hope you're ok?   xxx

Lilly- Thanks for the info hun. I guess that's quite possible for my CCG too...You said you lost funding when your FSH jumped to 23. Would they re-test if 10.5? Again, good reason for me to stop avoiding emailing CCG...no idea why Im doing that! Will email them tomorrow. Thanks hun xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah they will retest 3 times mine said, it was 19 so they cancelled my cycle, then 23 month after, they offered to test once more the month after but we moved to donor eggs 

Oddly 6 months later it was back to 8.5! X


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Got in touch with CCG- current criteria is AMH only. Has to be 4.9>pmol/l

Now for the test to cone back...

Lilly! Must have been frustraiting with fsh changing back! I think I too will go for DE if my numbers are not great xxx


----------

